

Opera Unite - What can be improved in it - aj
http://ramblings.ajaxed.net/2009/06/22/my-thoughts-on-opera-unite/

======
pasbesoin
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8tiip/opera_uni...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8tiip/opera_unite_benchmark_800_requestssecond/c0adz28)

~~~
aj
Thanks for the link and the correction :)

